

Real-time server visualization with canvas and processing.js - yarapavan
https://www.cloudkick.com/viz/mozilla/

======
hsarvell
A word of caution though, last I tested canvas+processing was a lot slower
than flash+flare, ie. don't use canvas for stuff like the link maps on
vizreader.com

